# CSV extension Out in 10 Days



## zim12 (Jun 7, 2016)

Its a miracle how l got my CSV extension within 10 working days, I submitted on the 19th of May and collected on the 3rd of June. The permit was due to expire on the 27th of May. I was given 1 year which is inline with my contract and the permit also had the company name and job title, My question is can l apply for a PR under 27(b) since l have more than 5 years experience and critical skills. Or should l be permanently employed to be able to apply for a PR.

Thank you.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think you have to be permanently employed


----------

